# corn snake for sale



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

£40 for a corn snake unsexed without vivirium the cornsnake is 6ft 7 inch 

please this snake needs a new owner


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

6ft 7inch corn i doubt it


----------



## ben-j (Aug 3, 2009)

its possible i av a mle corn its 6ft and still growing


----------

